

Show HN: Post Video Updates on Your Facebook Wall - AirGoL - dpakrk
https://apps.facebook.com/airgolapp

======
getwasim
Most awaited app for facebook :)

I guess u guys should also make an mobile app for AirGol.

~~~
dpakrk
Mobile and Web are two different channels , Our first focus is to utilize web
channel with webcam that is easily available. Mobile would be awesome no
doubt.

------
nitingcs
would be awesome if there is a facility to send an update directly to a
specific friend?

~~~
dpakrk
Yes we are working on it, and available for all very soon :)

------
nitingcs
amazing app...

